# my vacation



## redbug (Jul 2, 2007)

I just returned from vacation last week and we had a great time fishing on our 162acre farm in southern Illinois





The bigger lake is just over 40 acres in size and is 4 years old the dam is almost 900 feet long we stocked it with 2100 largemouth 4 years ago and they are now in the 5llb range and reproducing in good numbers

we cayht well over 300 fish including 20 over 5lbs and 1 over 7lbs My wife caught her 2 biggest fish to date @ 5lbs 13oz and 5lb 12oz





I caught this monster on one of esquired go to baits for big fish? a yum dinger






ANd another pig on a Depps buzz jett jr





we had a great time and cain't wait to get back next year


----------



## Jim (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice fish! 
It must be nice to have your own private ponds! =D> 

Can I come visit one day? [-o<


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice fish Mrs. Wayne!!! Congrats!!!

Oh yeah, uh, way to go Mr. Wayne


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 3, 2007)

nice report. good lookin waters too. thats the way to do it. get your own ponds, stock them, let noone fish them, wait a few years and your in there. just think in another 5 years what kind of fish you will have. is bass all you stocked with?


----------



## redbug (Jul 3, 2007)

Illinois has a great program If you build a pond that has certain depth water and size they will stock it for you with largemouth bass blue gill and channel catfish. the cost s $25 dollars an acre A great deal. Our farm is only 3 miles from the hatchery. We stocked the catfish and blue gill in the fall along with 50 pounds of minnows (they dump the minnows into a net hanging from a scale so it is only minnows) then we added the bass in the spring.
no one was allowed to fish the pond the first 2 years and then it was catch and release. now we will invite friends to come fish and keep a few fish all the gills you want . we added 50 grass carp and 500 black crappie. last summer we placed over 150 xmas trees wired to cinder blocks along a 12ft deep ridge in the lake A very long hot two days of work. but it is paying off











this is a neat find in a local state part lodge a bald eagle from 1911 when it was allowed to stuff them


----------



## RnRCircus (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice place. Sounds like you have it very well managed.


----------



## redbug (Jul 4, 2007)

A few more pictures from vacation

who has the bigger mouth





a little foggy this morning





just after dark


----------

